# Dragon



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

He is my little mystery. Not as known as Lucky, but is a bundle of joy. He has a BOATLOAD of personality, and LOVES human attention. Dragon has grow alot since I got him. He is currently in a 1 gallon tank and he is very happy. Here is Dragon's contest submission! :-D


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Cool! Aurora Sky is going to be in the contest too! Look at my page and albums. He is everywhere!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

He's very beautiful :]


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks Guys! Dragon will be so happy.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Super pretty!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

